# Can't shoot strait - what do I do wrong?



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Made quite a few shots today. There's a problem.

I hold SS in my left hand gangsta style. Any shot I've made went very much left. I mean, when I hold the SS I have to aim my pinky knuckle to the target in order to get closer. I mean, I have eye-pinky knuckle-target shooting line, and still miss on the left.

What do I do wrong?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

look at this first, it should help http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-17-how-aim-and-shoot-accurately/


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

left eye dominant?


----------



## Hunter (May 9, 2013)

I think you should learn how to shoot the pickle fork! Point the forks to the target and when the pouch feels lined up let go! Start with close targets then keep taking steps back..


----------



## Hunter (May 9, 2013)

Everytime you hit a target move back, if you miss go forward one step & keep on doing that.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

kobe23 said:


> left eye dominant?


I think so, yes.

Hunter,

people say PFS is for those, who already can aim and shoot. I'm not one of them. For now I can shoot in wanted general direction, I mean like the whole area ahead of me - that I can do. Today, after few practices, I'm able even hit once in a while a very big target 10 meters away. I'm not PFS level shooter yet... 

Mental note - marbles punch through 2 thick layers of plastic like it was nothing... Took a shot at doghouse today (it is made of thick Keter plastic) - went through both walls like nothing... :huh:


----------



## Hunter (May 9, 2013)

You need to get your self onto youtube mate! That will have all the answers that you need.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Hunter said:


> You need to get your self onto youtube mate! That will have all the answers that you need.


Yeah, I know. I watch all the explanations, do what they say and still missing it by miles. But maybe my mistake is in the wrist position, 'cos during the practices I do succeed to make a few strait shots. Need to practice more, I think...


----------



## Hunter (May 9, 2013)

Hmm maby you could make a video of you shooting and someone maby able to spot what yoour doing wrong?


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

How do I supposed to aim? With my left eye over the hand knuckles or through the forks?

I noticed that I'm locking both my shoulders when shooting. I stopped doing this and the shoot now is a little more to the target area. But how should I aim? I'm thinking about using the aim sequence as an anchor to see what I do wrong with other stuff...


----------



## Hunter (May 9, 2013)

You don't exactly need to aim, do when your holding a rifle, point your lead foot towards the target.. Don't even need to look through the forks just make sure your catapult is facing the target and make sure the pouch and bands/tubes are strait. Not sure if I've explained y well there but hope it helps


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I want to thank David (reset) who gave me this video tutorial, which actually did change something in what I do, so I hit 3 consistent shots in the same spot. Don't mind where the others 100 went - don't ask me - I'm not dgui. :king:

This is the clip, hope it will help somebody else either.


----------

